

Ask HN: Tips for Speed Networking? - proexploit

I'm going to be attending my first "speed networking" event tomorrow. I've done some research on tips but most of it seems generic and not a lot of help. Does anyone who's attended this or any networking event in the past have tips on what specifically local business owners may want to hear about website creation?
======
jeffepp
I would find some stats about how people now use Google opposed to the phone
book, a little about SEO and bring some screen shots.

I assume they are at least open to the idea so it should not be a hard sell.

